# Strange Nails



## Miss Tina (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am so happy and grateful to have adopted Bandit . We got him from a shelter as an old (8 yo) show dog who was no longer producing puppies (or $). His background/show record/breeding history seems to check out through my internet research but something about him isn't quite right. Some of his toenails grow straight out or even curl up a little. You can tell they were trimmed recently, but isn't that condition from neglect? The vet didn't mention it during his check up before castration, and I didn't notice it as he was so new. 

I'm scared to trim his nails and would like to know if they will ever grow normal again. 

He's just a super dog, and am patiently waiting for his coat to grow out. At least they left his head and tail like a Hav. The rest of him looks like Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Could just be aging; but probably neglect. Old dogs' nails get pretty strange looking sometime. (so do old peoples nails).


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I lived in Frankenmuth, MI for about one year - small world.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome, Miss Tina and Bandit. If no one on the forum can supply an answer - maybe your vet can. How wonderful Bandit was so lucky to have you adopt him! I love that you are "grateful" that you found him! He's a very lucky boy!!! Hope you find and answer and a solution to your question


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Tina & Bandit! Sorry, I don't know anything about the nails - we've had a few small dogs that lived to ripe old age but never had that nail problem.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you Miss Tina for adopting an older dog. 

With a rescue you will probably never know the why of it but your vet may give an educated guess on the nails.


----------

